# Welches Rad für Kind (24/26'')?



## salzrat (16. April 2015)

Hi,
ich habe nun schon so viel gelesen und bin ziemlich verwirrt. Ich suche ein Rad für meine Tochter (wird 9J, 143cm groß, 68cm Schrittlänge), das Scott Voltage JR 20 ist ihr zu klein geworden.

Ansich wollte ich in einen Laden gehen und irgendwas kaufen, oder auch was Gebrauchtes, aber dann hat Google zugeschlagen und mir gesagt sie braucht ein leichtes Rad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Generell kommt sie eigentlich nicht viel zum Fahren, aber bei uns im Westen Wiens ist es recht hügelig und wenn man dann dochmal einen Ausritt macht sind ein paar Kilos mehr vielleicht nicht so toll.

Generell ist die Auswahl bei uns in AT habe ich das Gefühl nicht so groß. Was ich schon gefunden habe:

Bei einem lokalen Händler kann man ein Cube Kid 240 kaufen, hat 12,5kg. Das erscheint mir schon recht schwer.
Ein anderer bietet Specialized Hotrock an (hier wohl 24), weiß aber nicht welches Gewicht das hat (wohl auch so wie das Cube).
Woom Größe 5 würde wohl auch noch gehen und ist sicher leichter, 399,-.
Islabikes wird überall hochgelobt, ist mir aber zu teuer (falls sie überhaupt liefern) - ich denke 400,- ist schon die Schmerzgrenze.
Frog Bikes bietet das Frog 69 an, das scheint zu passen, bekommt man um 399,- sogar bei einem lokalen Händler, aber nur wenn man es bestellt. Das ist wohl nach Isla das leichteste (10,4kg).
und dann gibt es wohl noch eine Menge anderer Räder die man in Deutschland bestellen könnte (Kaniabikes etc.) die aber wohl auch zu teuer sind.

Generell denke ich mir dass ein 26'' wie das Frog 69 schon besser wäre, weil es müste schon gehen und aus dem 24'' wäre sie wahrscheinlich in 1-2 Jahren rausgewachsen. Denke ich da richtig?
Dann gibt es aber eigentlich nur noch das Frog, oder ich gehe zur Sport Nora und schaue was die noch so in 26'' haben (Scott etc.). Wird aber wohl nicht leichter werden. 

Eine andere Alternative wäre, die nächsten 1-2 Jahre, wo sie wohl nicht so viel fahren wird, ein gebrauchtes Hotrock zu nehmen (gibt z.b. grad ein Hotrock 24 um 120,-). Da ist dann nicht viel verbockt und ich kann ihr später immer noch was besseres kaufen.

Generell würde ich gerne nicht viel schrauben müssen - wir haben 3 Kinder und da fehlt die Zeit an allen Ecken und Enden 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Deswegen meine zwei Favoriten im Moment das Frog 69 blind kaufen, oder nicht so viel ausgeben und ein gebrauchtes Hotrock 24... Aber ich lasse mich gern eines besseren belehren 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Was meint ihr?


----------



## noocelo (16. April 2015)

bei den lokalen händlern schonmal probe gefahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## salzrat (16. April 2015)

Das steht noch an. Aber da ist die Gefahr dass man sich gleich was andrehen lässt, deswegen wollte ich mich vorab erkundigen 

 Das Scott Voltage 20 hat sie übrigens bekommen bevor sie 5 geworden ist, also jetzt schon 4 Saisonen genutzt.


----------



## Fisch123 (16. April 2015)

Mach es doch so, günstiges Hotrock kaufen und noch warten, dabei aber schon für ein 26er umschauen.
Für 120€ was das Hotrock kostet, kannst du nichts verkehrt machen.
So hast du genügend Zeit dich für ein gescheites 26" zu entscheiden, da gibt der Markt deutlich mehr her.
Sabine


----------



## trifi70 (16. April 2015)

Das Frog ist voll in Ordnung, unser 73 wiegt um 10 kg. Der Lieferumfang ist sehr gut, Pedale, Klingel, Schutzbleche, alles dabei. Die Reifen sind so schwer, dass man die gegen breite Geländereifen tauscht und das Rad hinterher sogar leichter ist  Das aktuelle Modell ist etwas kürzer und hat auch einen kürzeren Vorbau, das sollte gut passen. Das 2014er Modell finde ich für die eigentliche Zielgruppe zu lang, aber meiner Frau passts prima.  Etwas schrauben sollte man: Reifen, Schaltwerk, ev. auch Schaltgriff gegen Trigger tauschen, leider passen dann die sehr guten (aber asymmetrischen) Schraubgriffe nicht mehr...


----------



## salzrat (16. April 2015)

Das 2015er Modell vom Frog hat eh Trigger...


----------



## Fisch123 (16. April 2015)

Schau, oder frag doch mal bei @Stemminator nach, der hat das zu verkaufen:

Hallo,
habe ein schwarz/blaues Islabikes Beinn24 mit 8 Gängen, Schutzblechen und Gepäckträger abzugeben.
Im Oberrohr befinden sich einige Kratzer und ein paar kleinere Lackplatzer. Sonst steht es Optisch sehr gut da und ist technisch einwandfrei. Drauf setzen und losfahren! Die Tretkurbel länge beträgt 140mm. Detail Bilder auf Wunsch.
Preis: 280Euro, Abholung in 53894 Firmenich. Versand gegen Aufpreis möglich!

habe bei ihm auch schon mal ein Bike gekauft, der verpackt es super und der Versand nach AT hält sich auch in Grenzen


----------



## salzrat (16. April 2015)

Der Preis ist gut, aber nach der islabikes Seite steht sie mit 68cm Schrittlänge schon an der oberen Grenze vom Beinn 24, ich glaube das macht nicht viel Sinn...


----------



## Fisch123 (16. April 2015)

salzrat schrieb:


> Der Preis ist gut, aber nach der islabikes Seite steht sie mit 68cm Schrittlänge schon an der oberen Grenze vom Beinn 24, ich glaube das macht nicht viel Sinn...


Dann kauf doch gleich ein kleines 26er,
(wird 9J, 143cm groß, 68cm Schrittlänge), da kann sie dass doch schon fahren


----------



## salzrat (16. April 2015)

Fisch123 schrieb:


> Dann kauf doch gleich ein kleines 26er,
> (wird 9J, 143cm groß, 68cm Schrittlänge), da kann sie dass doch schon fahren



Ja, aber welches? Da hab ich ganz wenig Auswahl gesehen... Oder meinst du für Erwachsene?


----------



## Fisch123 (16. April 2015)

Klar meine ich ein 26" ob das Erwachsene fahren ist doch wurscht. Es gibt ja auch kleinere Frauen.
Ich habe jetzt das hier gekauft, obwohl meine Große erst aufs 24er umgestiegen ist.
Das ist ein 14" Rahmen für 26" laufradsatz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## salzrat (16. April 2015)

Das sieht toll aus aber ich werde es mit einer 2jährigen und einem 4jährigen nicht schaffen das selber zu schrauben... Reifen ersetzen oder so kann gehen, aber alles was darüber hinausgeht ist utopisch


----------



## Fisch123 (16. April 2015)

Du hast eine PN


----------



## trifi70 (16. April 2015)

salzrat schrieb:


> Das 2015er Modell vom Frog hat eh Trigger...


Ah, hatte ich übersehen. Wusste nur, dass es 8fach und Kassette hat. Also insgesamt eher zu empfehlen als das 2014. Wir haben das alte Modell nur genommen, weil es länger ist und für unseren Zweck ideal. Sehr günstig wars natürlich auch...

Die Crux mit den kleinen 26" ist, dass die langsam seltener werden und vor allem: eigentlich eine zu lange Kurbel haben. Diese solltest Du für eine gewisse Zeit durch eine kürzere ersetzen. Am einfachsten ist dies bei 4 Kant Standard.

An guter und kindgerechter Neuware in 26" kenne ich nur Kania (teuer, aber exzellent) und Frog, preiswert im Wortsinne.


----------



## trifi70 (16. April 2015)

Fisch123 schrieb:


> Du hast eine PN


Neues Projekt?


----------



## Fisch123 (16. April 2015)

trifi70 schrieb:


> Neues Projekt?


Jep, scheinbar aber nicht für meine Große, die hat ja auch noch Zeit für ein 26er.


----------



## petrol (20. April 2015)

Also bei Fahrrad XXL oder Lucky Bike oder Stadtler kann man ausgiebig testen ohne das einem gleich jemand auf die Nerven geht. und man erkennt welche Größe Sinn macht und welche nicht. ich habe dadurch festgestellt das der Wechsel noch zu früh wäre. bei meinem Sohn gibt es das Rad frühestens im Herbst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## salzrat (20. April 2015)

petrol schrieb:


> Also bei Fahrrad XXL oder Lucky Bike oder Stadtler kann man ausgiebig testen ohne das einem gleich jemand auf die Nerven geht. und man erkennt welche Größe Sinn macht und welche nicht. ich habe dadurch festgestellt das der Wechsel noch zu früh wäre. bei meinem Sohn gibt es das Rad frühestens im Herbst.



Also ich war jetzt am Wochenende bei 3 Shops, und die wollten sie im Prinzip auf Erwachsenenräder setzen. Wobei mir das 29'' etwas übertrieben vorkam, aber 26'' hat gut ausgehen, 24'' sah schon sehr klein aus bei ihr, und es soll ja auch eine Weile halten. Sie hatte auch überhaupt keine Probleme die 26''er zu handlen.

Die Auswahl war aber extrem eingeschränkt. Es gab eines von Cube 699,-  (zu teuer, außerdem 13kg!), und von Trek das Kid's Neko, das hatte nur 11kg, aber der Rahmen war mit 12,5'' auch schon sehr klein, und mit Lila ist das potential dass mein Sohn es dann später noch verwendet sehr gering  Woom Bike hat auch eine 26'' Variante, aber erst ab November. Und sie ist noch auf einem Trek Jynx 650B gesessen (27,5''), das hat ihr gut gefallen, das ist aber auch ein Damenbike und hat 14(!!) kg - das musste ich ihr dann ausreden 

Ich werde jetzt versuchen ein Frog 69 zu bekommen, ihr gefällt aber eigentlich nur das Team Sky, das ist schon schwierig aufzutreiben 

Außer jemand hat noch eine bessere Idee??


----------



## trifi70 (20. April 2015)

salzrat schrieb:


> Ich werde jetzt versuchen ein Frog 69 zu bekommen, ihr gefällt aber eigentlich nur das Team Sky, das ist schon schwierig aufzutreiben


Der Unterschied zwischen Frog 69 und 73 ist tatsächlich nur die Rahmenhöhe! Die Oberrohrlänge ist identisch. Da das Rad "lange halten soll", könntest Du ev. direkt zum größeren greifen. Dieses wäre bei kaniabikes.com in Version "Team Sky" sogar lieferbar. Ansonsten mal in Freiburg bei kugelblitz anfragen, was die noch da haben. Leider sind die Versandkosten in beiden Fällen relativ hoch... immerhin kann man aber von D nach AT mit Hermes Kompletträder versenden.


----------



## salzrat (20. April 2015)

Ich habe es jetzt bei edinburghbicycle.com in stock gefunden und mal geordert. Kommt auf 444 EUR zum aktuellen Kurs inklusive shipping, wegen dem schwachen Euro 

Hmmm, also das frog 73 könnt ich sogar direkt von frogbikes.com ordern, um 417,- inkl. Versand. Hmmm, jetzt bin ich verunsichert, das ist doch 16'' statt 14'' frame. Ist das nicht sehr knapp?


----------



## trifi70 (20. April 2015)

Sind das 16"? Ich könnte den Überstand mal messen. Ist aber das 2014er Modell. Der Unterschied soll nur sein, dass dieses noch 2cm länger war im Oberrohr. Sonst ist die Geo wohl identisch zum 2015er.


----------



## salzrat (20. April 2015)

Du hast das Frog 73? Sehr interessant! Wie hoch wäre es denn vom Boden bis zur niedrigsten Satteleinstellung? Auf der Webpage steht "16'' frame"...
Also die Schrittlänge ist so zwischen 68 und 68,5cm. Ich kenn mich zuwenig aus um zu beurteilen ob das schon passt...
Ich hab mal meine Order bis morgen früh ausgesetzt, vielleicht ist 73er ja doch noch eine Idee...


----------



## salzrat (20. April 2015)

Also ich habe bei Frog Bikes angerufen und sie meinen dass das Frog 73 schon insgesamt größer ist. Andererseits widerspricht das den Geometrie-Daten, wo sich die top-tube-length nur um 1mm unterscheidet, und die seat post to stem distance ident ist. Sonst ist noch der Sattel etwas schmäler beim 73. Ich bin vewirrt


----------



## Fisch123 (20. April 2015)

Mach es doch einfach so wie du es vorhattest! Nimm das 69 er. 
Wenn hier noch 2 User ihre Vorschläge posten,  wirst du ja noch unsicherer.
Sabine


----------



## salzrat (20. April 2015)

Stimmt schon. Aber das 69 müsste ich aus Edinborough ordern um 450,- (wegen schwachem Euro), ist sonst überall out of stock. Das 73er könnte ich in Wien bei einem Frog Stockist ordern und hätte dann hier Garantie und es wäre günstiger. Bis das 69er in der Farbe die meine Tochter mag wieder da ist (und das ist ihr leider sehr wichtig) ist es Mitte Juni, und es soll ein Geburtstagsgeschenk sein (für Anfang Mai)


----------



## trifi70 (20. April 2015)

Ja, wir hams 73er. Grad gemessen: 66cm Überstandshöhe ca. 5cm vor Sattelspitze. Die Reifen sind allerdings nur 35er! Also da müsste für fettere Reifen und etwas Sicherheit noch paar cm addiert werden. Das OR steigt auch recht stark an. Somit wird das mit 68er SL schon etwas eng. Sitzrohrlänge CT ist 41cm, Angabe 16" stimmt also. Würde dann doch zum 69er raten. Wegen der (zu) knappen Überstandshöhe beim 73er. "Design follows function", ich weiß, erklär das mal der Tochter...


----------



## Fisch123 (20. April 2015)

Guggst du auch noch mal hier:

http://followmestore.de/bike/fahrra...derraeder/15952/frog-bikes-frog-69-2015?c=364


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## salzrat (21. April 2015)

Danke fürs nachmessen, ja, das klingt eng. Da müsste beim 69er das Oberrohr 5cm niedriger sein, das ist sicher bequemer.

Bei followmestore gibts leider nur rot und schwarz. Muss aber leider blau sein (also Team Sky White)... Dann werd ich wohl bei meiner Order aus edingborough bleiben...


----------



## Fisch123 (21. April 2015)

Islabikes liefert wieder nach Germany! !!!!!


----------



## salzrat (21. April 2015)

Ich weiß, ist aber nochmal deutlich teurer...


----------



## Fisch123 (21. April 2015)

Aber deutlich leichter!


----------



## salzrat (21. April 2015)

Nein, glaube ich nicht, das Beinn 20 large das in Frage kommen würde wiegt fast genau dasselbe (9.86 gegen 10.0, wobei ich nicht weiß ob beim Beinn die Pedale mitgerechnet sind, beim Frog schon)...


----------



## salzrat (22. April 2015)

So, jetzt mache ich mir nur noch Sorgen wegen der Gänge. 8 Gänge sind ja normal genug, aber wir haben ein paar recht steile Straßen bei uns in der Nähe. Naja, wird schon gehen...


----------



## Fisch123 (22. April 2015)

salzrat schrieb:


> Nein, glaube ich nicht, das Beinn 20 large das in Frage kommen würde wiegt fast genau dasselbe (9.86 gegen 10.0, wobei ich nicht weiß ob beim Beinn die Pedale mitgerechnet sind, beim Frog schon)...


Du meinst wohl das 26er nicht 20er? Ja die Pedalen sind bei Isla eingerechnet.


----------



## salzrat (22. April 2015)

ach ja natürlich, das Beinn 26 large. Und da sind eben nur 140g Unterschied zum Frog 69...

Wie gesagt sorge ich mich nur um die Gänge. Aber wahrscheinlich ist es nicht so schlimm wenn es vorne kein 22er-Kettenblatt gibt weil ein Kind ja auch viel leichter ist als ein Erwachsener?


----------



## trifi70 (22. April 2015)

Da is ne 11-32 Kassette drauf. Falls das wider Erwarten nicht reichen sollte, ginge auch ein Umbau auf 11-34 oder sogar 11-36. Je nach Ganganzahl dann mit anderem Schaltwerk/Trigger oder modifizierten Spacern zwischen den Ritzeln.

Gewicht ist nahezu pari. Unser Frog wiegt ziemlich genau das was angegeben ist. Das CNOC 16 ebenso. Beide Hersteller sind da also löblicherweise ziemlich ehrlich. Möglicherweise ist der Wiederverkaufspreis beim Isla besser. Dies wohl vor allem dann, wenn sie sich entscheiden sollten, nicht mehr nach Germany zu liefern...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fisch123 (22. April 2015)

trifi70 schrieb:


> Da is ne 11-32 Kassette drauf. Falls das wider Erwarten nicht reichen sollte, ginge auch ein Umbau auf 11-34 oder sogar 11-36. Je nach Ganganzahl dann mit anderem Schaltwerk/Trigger oder modifizierten Spacern zwischen den Ritzeln.
> 
> Gewicht ist nahezu pari. Unser Frog wiegt ziemlich genau das was angegeben ist. Das CNOC 16 ebenso. Beide Hersteller sind da also löblicherweise ziemlich ehrlich. Möglicherweise ist der Wiederverkaufspreis beim Isla besser. Dies wohl vor allem dann, wenn sie sich entscheiden sollten, nicht mehr nach Germany zu liefern...


Falsch!! ab sofort liefern die wieder nach EU und somit auch nach Germany und auch noch kostenfrei.


----------



## trifi70 (22. April 2015)

Samma, mach dich bitte ma etwas lockererer  Da steht nen Konjunktiv ("sollten"). Dass die wieder liefern is doch nen alter Hut von gestern Mittag und ohne dem wäre das Beinn doch gar nicht in die Wahl gekommen...

Die Gebrauchtpreise der Islas in vergangener Zeit waren vor allem aufgrund der Knappheit so hoch. Da sie nun wieder liefern, dürfte das preissenkend wirken. Es sei denn, sie überlegen sich das wieder anders. Nix anderes steht oben.

Für alle die zögern: wenn ich was bräuchte von denen, ich würde schnell bestellen. Wer weiß, wie lange das noch geht...


----------



## salzrat (22. April 2015)

Ok, das mit dem möglichen Umbau beruhigt. So ein leichtes 26'' gibts nämlich sonst nirgends so erschwinglich. Isla hat auch nur 8 Gänge (bissi kleineres Kettenblatt, aber das macht glaub ich nicht viel). Ansonsten ist man dann bei Kaniabikes twentysix large, und das ist dann schon einfach jenseits von dem was wir ausgeben können.


----------



## trifi70 (22. April 2015)

Man könnte jetzt natürlich anfangen mit einem Ritzelrechner rumzurechnen. Für mich selbst tue ich das auch, man hat ja Erfahrung, welche TF man gerne fährt und welche Geschwindigkeitsbereiche man benötigt. Beim Kind ist es aber schwierig, da hilft wohl nur ausprobieren. Wenn ein größeres Ritzel nicht reichen sollte, muss im Zweifel eine neue Kurbel mit kleinerem Kettenblatt her. Topspeed ist meist ja zweitrangig. Kurbeln gibts ab 20 Eur, aber muss die Länge natürlich passen und mit der Kröpfung und Kettenlinie muss man auch etwas aufpassen. Deshalb würde ich wenn nötig erstmal Kassette tauschen und schauen.


----------



## salzrat (22. April 2015)

Ah ja. Ja das Frog 69 hat mit 36 ein recht großes Kettenblatt, da kann man sicher runtergehen. Obwohl zwischen 36 und 32 ist bergauf glaub ich nicht soviel Unterschied wenn man auf bikecalc.com schaut (zwischen 1.0 und 1.1 gear ratio) beim 32er Ritzel.


----------



## trifi70 (22. April 2015)

Egal, ob hinten auf 36 hoch oder vorne auf 32 runter, am Ende hast Du 1:1. Aber ich würde erstmal die originale Übersetzung testen und dann im Falle des Falles weiter überlegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## salzrat (22. April 2015)

Mann, jetzt scheint das Woom 26 doch lieferbar zu sein:
http://www.woombikes.com/collections/startseite/products/26

da wär ich dann auf der sicheren Seite, und nur 11kg. 
Puh die ganze Sache macht mich fertig


----------



## trifi70 (22. April 2015)

Kannstes Probe fahren (lassen)? Fände ich von Vorteil... Irgendwo ist jedes Rad ein Kompromiss. Vl. einfach aus dem Bauch heraus entscheiden.


----------



## salzrat (22. April 2015)

Tja, war wohl ein Webshop Fehler. Hab angerufen, Rad kostet 499,-, und ist auch nicht lieferbar. Wenn in der falschen Farbe und weil sie keine Starrgabeln haben müssen sie jetzt dann Federgabeln dran machen, aber das dauert.

Also ich bleib jetzt beim Frog. Wenn es zu steil wird bergauf, weiß ich ja wohin ich mich wenden muss 

Danke für euer ganzes Feedback!


----------



## trifi70 (22. April 2015)

salzrat schrieb:


> Wenn in der falschen Farbe und weil sie keine Starrgabeln haben müssen sie jetzt dann Federgabeln dran machen


Nur fürs Protokoll: welcher Hersteller ist dieser Auffassung? Woom??

Jo, Frog ist doch eh bestellt. Kostet am wenigsten Energie, das einfach so weiterlaufen zu lassen...   Wenn es Probleme geben sollte, einfach hier im Forum fragen.


----------



## salzrat (22. April 2015)

Ok, war vielleicht etwas verkürzt. Woom hat im Moment nur noch 10 schwarze 26-er Rahmen, und schwarz mag meine Tochter nicht. Und für die Rahmen fehlen ihnen im Moment die Starrgabeln, deswegen überlegen sie, an diese paar Rahmen die noch rumstehen Federgabeln dranzumachen, auch wenn sie das prinzipiell nicht so toll finden. Also so hab ich das jedenfalls verstanden.


----------



## Fisch123 (23. April 2015)

Junge/Junge was machst du dir nen Kopp!
Hast doch bestellt, lass es laufen, warte bis es da ist,
lass die kleine fahren und schau dann was du ggf. noch ändern must.


----------



## salzrat (23. April 2015)

Ja, hast eh recht. Ist halt ein großes Risiko blind was zu bestellen wo eine Rücksendung notfalls dann schon schwierig wäre, da mag man sich ganz ganz sicher sein...

Aber wird schon passen, und wenn nicht, hab ich ja euch


----------



## salzrat (23. April 2015)

Und nur falls jemand anderer vor einer ähnlichen Entscheidung steht (oder damit ihr mich endgültig für verrückt erklären könnt), hier meine "Datensammlung"


----------



## trifi70 (23. April 2015)

Oberrohr Frog gilt für 2014er Modell. Das aktuelle soll laut Messung von Kugelblitz 2cm kürzer sein (was auch sinnvoll ist für die angepeilte Zielgruppe/Körperlänge). 

Kania KB Zähnezahl ist Tippfehler, oder?


----------



## salzrat (23. April 2015)

trifi70 schrieb:


> Oberrohr Frog gilt für 2014er Modell. Das aktuelle soll laut Messung von Kugelblitz 2cm kürzer sein (was auch sinnvoll ist für die angepeilte Zielgruppe/Körperlänge).



Kann man das irgendwo nachlesen? Auf der frogbikes homepage steht das als horizontal top tube length, und die anderen Angaben auf der webpage passen eigentlich auch zum neuen Rad...



trifi70 schrieb:


> Kania KB Zähnezahl ist Tippfehler, oder?



stimmt, hab ich ausgebessert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trifi70 (24. April 2015)

salzrat schrieb:


> Kann man das irgendwo nachlesen? Auf der frogbikes homepage steht das als horizontal top tube length, und die anderen Angaben auf der webpage passen eigentlich auch zum neuen Rad...


Nee, leider nicht. Kann es auch selbst nicht prüfen, da wir kein 2015er haben. Aussage "2cm kürzer" stammt aber unabhängig von 2 Händlern. Bin gespannt, was Du dann misst...


----------



## salzrat (24. April 2015)

So, während ich auf das Bike warte hab ich mir mal den Spaß gemacht ein paar Räder im Fahrradraum zu wiegen (mit Personenwaagen-Methode, dürfte so um die 100-200g genau sein):

Das alte "Brummi Bär" 12'' Rad von meinem Sohn (jetzt bald 5 Jahre): 8,4kg (!!)
Ein Scott JR 16: 9,5kg (!!)
Ein Puki 16'', das mein Sohn jetzt von Bekannten bekommt (weils nur für ein Jahr ist): 10,1kg(!!!!)
Das Scott Voltage JR 20 von meiner Tochter, mit dem sie die letzten 4 Jahre gefahren ist: 11,6kg (mit Ständer, Glocke, Lampen, Reflektoren)
Ein X-Fact 20 (Mountainbike von der Hausmarke von einem lokalen Sportgeschäft): 12,5kg (!!!)
X-Fact 24: 14,8kg
Das uralte Kettler Alu-Rad meiner Frau (die waren damals bekannt als besonders leicht weil Alu): 16kg
Mein altes Scott Boulder, aber MIT Bügelschloss, und der Tandemkupplung für das Brummi-Bär (die wiegt sicher ein paar Kilo): 16,3kg
Und jetzt kommts: ein X-Fact 26: 16,9(!!!!!) kg
Also ist wohl das einzige Rad, das das neue Frog 69 deutlich unterbieten wird, das Brummi Bär


----------



## Ann (24. April 2015)

boah, welche grausige aufstellung  da lieb ich unser ilsa in 24" mit allem (ständer, schutzbleche, gepäckträger etc.) für 9,6 kg doch gleich nochmal mehr und meine tochter erst


----------



## trifi70 (24. April 2015)

Samma, hast Du Langeweile wegen des Wartens?  Hier steht grad ein Puky 18" im Garten. Alu Version. Habs mal angehoben, noch akzeptabel, würde 8-9 schätzen. Is halt auch ne seltene Größe, da gibs vermutlich gar nix richtig leichtes. Naja, die Kinder freuen sich trotzdem, Hauptsache fahren.


----------



## salzrat (3. Mai 2015)

So, ich melde mich wieder da ich das Bike bekommen habe. Schaut sehr schön aus, Gewicht ungefähr wie angegeben, aber leider sehr böse Überraschung: irgendwas stimmt da nicht, die Schaltung ist nicht einzustellen. Ich hab mich jetzt stundenlang rumgespielt. 

Ich denke schließlich, dass das Aluminiumteil, an das das Schaltwerk angeschraubt ist, verbogen ist:






Von hinten sieht das so aus:





Dadurch ist dann das ganze Schaltwerk, wenn man es anschraubt, schief, und die Kette kratzt dann natürlich dauernd irgendwo, und man bekommt die Gänge auch nicht sinnvoll eingestellt. Ich habe schon den Händler kontaktiert, mal sehen was passiert.

Das 2. Problem war dann bei der Gabel, dort haben die Bremsen extrem geschleift. Angeblich wurde das Bike ja von 2 verschiedenen Mechanikern zusammengestellt und endkontrolliert. ich habe dann festegestellt, dass das Reifen fast einen halben Zentimeter dezentriert ist wenn man ihn komplett in die Gabel hineinsteckt. Wenn man sich mit dem Schnellspanner rumspielt dann passt es nachher auch in die Bremsen, aber ist das normal? Sollte das Rad nicht zentriert sein wenn man es komplett hineinsteckt?






Ach ja, es gab ja hier die Frage wie lange das Oberrohr nun ist. Dies ist glaube ich ca. 50,5cm (von Mitte sitzrohr bis Mitte Lenkerrohr gemessen), also die tatsächliche Rohrlänge, nicht die horizontale. Sehr genau habe ich nicht gemessen, aber es dürfte dann doch ca. 3cm kürzer sein als auf der Frog Webpage angegeben. Die horizontale, von der Mitte Oberkante Lenkerrohr bis zur Mitte des Sattelrohrs horizontal gemessen waren dann 52,5.

Aber unabhängig davon, könnt ihr euch vorstellen wie es zu diesen Problemen kommen kann? Ist es normal dass man das Vorderrad zentriert einbauen muss und es nicht sozusagen von selbst zentriert ist? Und was muss bitte beim Transport passiert sein, dass sich so ein Teil derart verbiegt hinten? Das Rad kam ja quasi zerlegt, also das Schaltwerk war noch nicht am Rahmen angeschraubt, und die Räder waren extra...


----------



## KIV (3. Mai 2015)

Das verbogene Aluteil heißt übrigens 'Schaltauge' und ist quasi eine Sollbruchstelle. Der Rahmen bleibt heile, wenn das Rad auf das Schaltwerk fällt.
Lass Dir ein neues zuschicken und bieg das alte im Schraubstock (mit Schutzbacken  ) gerade, dann hast Du ein Reserveteil.

Das Vorderrad würde ich so nicht akzeptieren. Du kannst das auch nicht 'mit dem Schnellspanner ausgleichen', dann läuft das Rad ja schief.
Hast Du das mal umgekehrt reingesteckt? Nicht, dass die Gabel asymmetrisch ist...


----------



## trifi70 (3. Mai 2015)

Unser Frog-Karton vom 73er sah übel verzogen aus als er kam, quasi in sich verdreht. Ich befürchtete das Schlimmste und ließ direkt einen Transportschaden aufnehmen, wurde dann aber "enttäuscht": war soweit alles prima. Das verbogene Schaltauge ist vermutlich ein Transportschaden, da ist was gegengeknallt. Selber richten nur für Reserve. Lass Dir ein neues zusenden, dann flutscht auch die Schaltung.

Gabel ist schwieriger. Teste mal, das Laufrad umgekehrt einzubauen. Ist dann der Reifen in der anderen Richtung "daneben"? Dann ist das Laufrad nicht mittig zentriert und müsste reklamiert werden. Örtlicher Händler kann das auch richten. Wenn in beiden Fällen der Reifen in dieselbe Richtung rüberzieht, dann sind die Ausfallenden nicht maßig oder die Gabelscheiden verzogen. Sollte man bei Neurad nicht akzeptieren. Könnte ebenso ein Transportschaden sein, ist aber eher unwahrscheinlich.

Oberrohr immer waagerecht messen, sonst ist der Wert nicht vergleichbar. Dein Maß klingt stimmig mit den Angaben die ich von 2 Händlern habe.


----------



## KIV (3. Mai 2015)

trifi70 schrieb:


> Unser Frog-Karton vom 73er sah übel verzogen aus als er kam, quasi in sich verdreht. Ich befürchtete das Schlimmste und ließ direkt einen Transportschaden aufnehmen, wurde dann aber "enttäuscht": war soweit alles prima. Das verbogene Schaltauge ist vermutlich ein Transportschaden, da ist was gegengeknallt. Selber richten nur für Reserve. Lass Dir ein neues zusenden, dann flutscht auch die Schaltung.
> 
> Gabel ist schwieriger. Teste mal, das Laufrad umgekehrt einzubauen. Ist dann der Reifen in der anderen Richtung "daneben"? Dann ist das Laufrad nicht mittig zentriert und müsste reklamiert werden. Örtlicher Händler kann das auch richten. Wenn in beiden Fällen der Reifen in dieselbe Richtung rüberzieht, dann sind die Ausfallenden nicht maßig oder die Gabelscheiden verzogen. Sollte man bei Neurad nicht akzeptieren. Könnte ebenso ein Transportschaden sein, ist aber eher unwahrscheinlich.
> 
> Oberrohr immer waagerecht messen, sonst ist der Wert nicht vergleichbar. Dein Maß klingt stimmig mit den Angaben die ich von 2 Händlern habe.


Sach ich doch...


----------



## trifi70 (3. Mai 2015)

Sorry, hab Deine Bemerkung hierzu zunächst überlesen. Hast aber vorhin schon nen "hilfreich" bekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KIV (3. Mai 2015)

Weiß ich doch, hab n Spässle gemacht...


----------



## salzrat (4. Mai 2015)

Also ich habe das Vorderrad mal in beide Richtungen probiert. Der "Fehler" ist mitgewandert wenn ich das richtig beurteilen kann. Ich habe dafür die Bremse aufgemacht, und einmal hat dann der linke Backen innerhalb der Felge aufgesetzt, einmal der rechte:









Das deutet also auf ein Problem vom Laufrad selbst hin, richtig? Das muss aber ziemlich sicher beim Transport passiert sein, denn die Bremsen sind ja auf ein mittiges Laufrad eingestellt worden...

Der Händler hat mittlerweile jedenfalls geantwortet (sonntags!), und schickt sofort das Schaltauge los, und meint ich soll das Bike mal beim lokalen Frog-Händler anschauen lassen, und dann suchen wir eine Lösung...


----------



## trifi70 (4. Mai 2015)

Ich halte es für ausgeschlossen, dass ein nicht mittig zentriertes Laufrad einen Transportschaden als Ursache hat. Also es läuft ja rund, so habe ich es verstanden. Bei einem Schaden hätte es eher eine "Delle" oder "Acht", würde also mal näher und mal weiter weg von den Bremsbacken stehen. Es müssen alle Speichen einer Seite etwas gelockert und die auf der Gegenseite fester gespannt werden. Dann wandert die Felge in Bezug auf die Nabe Richtung Mitte. Natürlich dann noch feinzentrieren für ordentlichen Rundlauf. Halbe Stunde Arbeit für den Mechaniker.

Wegen der mittig eingestellten Bremse: Du kannst nicht 100% sicher sein, dass die Bremsbacken mit demselben Laufrad eingestellt wurde. Normalerweise sind ja alle Laufräder mittig zentriert und dann macht das auch nix. In diesem Falle wärs aber nochmal ne Qualitätskontrolle gewesen...


----------



## Taurus1 (5. Mai 2015)

Wenn du einen lokalen Frog Haendler hasst, auf Garantie das Laufrad neu zentrieren lassen, gegebenfalls das ganze Rad checken lassen.
Wenn dann alles passt, war es zwar nervig, aber letztendlich OK. Sollte nicht vorkommen, passiert aber, wie man sieht.

Wenn der sonstige Eindruck vom Rad gut ist, wuerde ich das dann einfach abhaken.

Komplizierter wird es dann schon, wenn du keinen lokalen Frog Haendler hast...


----------



## salzrat (5. Mai 2015)

Ja, es gibt gottseidank einen lokalen Frog-Händler in Wien, ich lass es am Montag mal checken...


----------



## trifi70 (6. Mai 2015)

Schau mal bitte vorher, ob das Tretlager fest im Rahmen verschraubt ist (war bei uns lose!), dann kann der Händler das im Falle gleich mitmachen. Und schütze irgendwie das untere Steuerlager. Also Schutzblech montieren (liegen ja bei) oder nen "Überzieher". Da der Steuersatz scheints nicht gut gedichtet ist und wir Stollenreifen ohne Bleche fahren, knirscht es schon. Wird gereinigt, dann kommt ne Neoprenmanschette drum und irgendwann ein gescheit gedichteter Steuersatz rein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## salzrat (11. Mai 2015)

So, der lokale Händler hat gleich gemeint, dass die Kette auch zu kurz aussieht, weil im 1. Gang der Umwerfer überspannt ist. Gesamtkosten (wenn er alles macht) 120,-...


----------



## trifi70 (11. Mai 2015)

Öhm, das ist doch ein Frog-Händler? Wird das unter Garantieleistung verbucht oder sollst Du echt 120 Schillinge bezahlen??


----------



## salzrat (11. Mai 2015)

Nein, ich muss die 120 hier bezahlen und bekomme sie dann vom schottischen Händler wieder zurück. Also wenn der zustimmt (viel andere Wahl hat der aber wohl nicht... rad nochmal hin- und herschicken wären ja auch schon wieder 100,-)


----------



## oneeasy (12. Mai 2015)

schade das es im defektem Zustand angekommen ist und das man sich nun mit Händlern hier "rumschlagen" muss da lobe ich mir doch die Variante "selbstschrauben" (was nicht jedem liegt) oder im Gebrauchtmarkt sich etwas holen. Gerade da, wenn man sich die Sachen ansehen kann, bekommt man auch hochwertige Parts zum guten Preis. Gerade wenn es etwas leichter werden soll. Ich habe meinen Mädels die Bike's selber zusammen gebaut mit Gebraucht und Neuteilen die sehen aus wie aus dem Laden und das 26" meiner kleinen liegt bei 9,3kg. http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/aufbau-eines-cube-access-wls.749001/


----------



## salzrat (12. Mai 2015)

Ja, das hätte auch den Vorteil dass man relativ leicht vorn auf 3-fach Kurbel umrüsten kann. Das geht beim Frog-Rahmen wohl gar nicht. Aber das Schrauben ist wie schon geschrieben im Moment nicht meins (das war jetzt eh schon viel zu viel Aufwand!).

Ich habe jetzt mal das OK für Reparaturen im Wert von 80,- bekommen, dafür bekomme ich die Räder neu zentriert, das Schaltauge geradegerichtet, Schaltung eingestellt und Bremsen eingestellt. Hoffe das ist ein fairer Preis. Dürfte ca. der Umfang eines "großen Service" sein, das wohl normal auch so ungefähr kostet.

Der gespannte Umwerfer am größten Ritzel ist angeblich normal bei diesen Rädern, da bekomm ich also nix refundiert, da schau ich mal ob das nicht so auch geht...


----------



## Ann (12. Mai 2015)

salzrat ich bewundere deine geduld  ich wäre glaub schon so stinksauer, daß ich das teil zurück geschickt hätte und mir was anderes gekauft hätte..... hab für fehler, die passieren können klar verständnis, aber dieses rumgeiere und jetzt nur 80 euro etc., da wäre ich persönlich total stinkig!


----------



## trifi70 (12. Mai 2015)

Verstehe ich auch nicht ganz. Bisher kam bei mir leider auch kein Rad problemfrei an, schraube aber gerne und sehe das nicht so verbissen. Onlinekauf beinhaltet gewisse Risiken. Dass das jetzt Hin und Her gibt, wo doch ein Frog-Händler dran war, verstehe ich aber nicht ganz.

Schaltauge sollte neu! "Richten" ist Pfusch, neues kostet 10-15 Eur für Endkunden bzw. den Händler eigentlich ein Lächeln...

Was spricht gegen 3fach, so rein technisch gesehen? Hab nicht vor, das dranzubasteln (unser Frog hat nur noch 5 Gänge  ), sehe aber auf den ersten Blick keine Hindernisse. Linker Schalthebel, Zug mit Hilfe selbstklebender Pads verlegt, Werfer Schelle 31,8mm ans Sitzrohr. Kurbel 4 Kant neu, ev. andere Achslänge fürs Innenlager nötig, oder gleich eine moderne Kurbel mit integrierter Welle. Kette müsste länger, ev. anderes Schaltwerk und gut.

Warum hattest Du nicht direkt beim Frog-Händler vor Ort bestellt? Der hatte nix da und der Hersteller auch nicht?


----------



## salzrat (12. Mai 2015)

Naja, das ist halt nicht wie bei Ford wo man in jede Werkstätte fahren kann... Frog sieht da eigentlich keine Händlerübergreifenden Garantieleistungen vor, das war nur ein Entgegenkommen vom schottischen Händler. Der wollte aber einen schriftlichen Kostenvoranschlag sehen, der lokale Händler wollte das aber nur gegen Geld machen (und auch nicht gleich), und ich würd das Rad halt jetzt langsam gern benutzen. Jetzt ists aber immerhin am laufen, und wenn ich in den nächsten Tagen ein funktionierendes Bike habe, dann ists ja ok.

Gut, also ich bin beruhigt wenn das mit der 3fach-Kurbel sein muss, da wende ich mich dann an dich falls unsere Berge zu steil sind für meine große


----------



## salzrat (12. Mai 2015)

Ach ja, und natürlich hätte ich das lokal gekauft, wär ja auch viel billiger gewesen, aber das Team Sky White war überall ausverkauft und erst wieder Mitte/Ende Juni lieferbar wenn überhaupt, und der schottische Händler war der einzige der noch 2 hatte  Und wie ihr ja wisst, die Technik ist für den Papa, die Farbe für die Tochter


----------



## Fisch123 (12. Mai 2015)

Unglaublich! Ich wäre wohl schon ausgeflippt. 
Aber nichts desto trotz,  du wolltest es ja auch ein wenig so. Ständig rumgeeiert und als letztes auf den Preis geschaut.
Wenn ich meinen Mädels sage, dass gibt es so nicht mehr, dann ist das eben so und sie müssen es hinnehmen.  Ich hätte hier bestellt, in einer neutralen Farbe. In 2 Jahren haben die eh wieder einen anderen Geschmack. 
Servus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Taurus1 (14. Mai 2015)

Naja, konnte er ja vorher auch nicht ahnen, dass das Rad erst beschaedigt ankommt, und sich die schottische Haendler-Garantie dann noch als so kompliziert erweist.
Und dass der lokale Haendler, der die Reparatur durchfuehren soll/will, und daran ja auch verdient, den Kostenvoranschlag nur gegen Gebuehr machen will, dazu faellt mir auch nix mehr ein.
Ist doch nur eine kurze Auflistung mit nem Stempel vom Laden. Kostet gerade mal 5 Minuten und bringt einen Auftrag sowie einen zufriedenen Kunden.

Da haben sich wohl die 2 richtigen (Haendler) gefunden. Ist bloed, wenn man als Kunde dazwischen steht, kann man aber vorher nicht wissen.


----------



## Heiko_Herbsleb (14. Mai 2015)

Ach. Pfffh ...


----------



## Taurus1 (14. Mai 2015)

Es sollte ja eigentlich ein Fertigprodukt sein.
 Reperatur in Deutschland ist bestimmt günstiger als zurück nach England, dort reparieren und wieder nach Deutschland schicken. Und anscheinend war der englische Händler ja auch grundsätzlich damit einverstanden.


----------



## Heiko_Herbsleb (15. Mai 2015)

Ach. Pfffh ...


----------



## trifi70 (15. Mai 2015)

Heiko_Herbsleb schrieb:


> Mal ganz nebenbei:
> - Der Händler bei dem man kauft ist der Ansprechpartner für Garantie/Gewährleistung.
> Kein anderer sonst.


Die halbe Wahrheit. Garantie gewährt der Hersteller. Der Händler muss 2 Jahre Gewährleistung bieten. Bei Garantiefällen kann der Hersteller diese über einen Händler abwickeln lassen. Dies darf auch ein anderer sein, als der Verkäufer. Bestes Beispiel sind die Gepflogenheiten in der Automobilbranche. Ob man sich bei Garantiefällen direkt an den Hersteller wenden darf/soll, legt dieser selbst fest. Er kann den Kunden auch für die Geltendmachung eines Garantieanspruchs an den/einen Händler verweisen.

Wenn Du so auf dem "Halbfertigprodukt" herumreitest, dürften Canyon, Rose und Co. bald zumachen. Ich halte das für Unfug. Man darf für den Versand bestimmte Fahrräder nicht auf eine Stufe stellen mit solchen, die beim Händler nochmal endkontrolliert und montiert werden und aus dem Schaufenster raus verkauft werden. Da sind dann oft noch Laufräder zu zentrieren, Bremse zu justieren etc. pp. Sowas ist bei einem Hersteller, der online als Hauptvertriebsweg hat, vorauszusetzen, dass das erledigt ist. Auch im Karton. IMHO.


----------



## Heiko_Herbsleb (15. Mai 2015)

Ach. Pfffh ...


----------



## trifi70 (15. Mai 2015)

Heiko_Herbsleb schrieb:


> Egal ob Garantie oder Gewährleistung, der Ansprechpartner ist der Geschäftspartner des Käufers.


Nein, dies ist nicht immer so. Deshalb habe ich das auch etwas ausführlicher beschrieben.


----------



## Taurus1 (15. Mai 2015)

Also, egal ob "Halbfertigprodukt", Fertigprodukt oder Versand, oder Kauf im Laden:
Ich kann als Kaeufer grundsaetzlich erwarten, dass nichts beschaedigt oder nicht in Ordnungsgemaessem Zustand ist. Die Probleme bei dem Frog sind ja nicht durch Montagefehler des Kaeufers entstanden.


Heiko_Herbsleb schrieb:


> Man läßt etwas reparieren wenn es während der bestimmungsgemäßen Nutzung beschädigt wurde. Oder Verschleiß eingetreten ist.
> Ist aber beides irgendwie nicht der Fall.


Ok, dann anstelle von reparieren im Fall des krummen Schaltaueges "ersetzen" oder "austauschen" und im Falles des Vorderrades "nachzentrieren". Ich weiss nicht warum du so kleinkarriert bist, der Sinn war ja wohl klar.


Heiko_Herbsleb schrieb:


> Der Händler bei dem man kauft ist der Ansprechpartner für Garantie/Gewährleistung.


Richtig, er hat sich die Kostenuebernahme vom Verkaeufer absegnen lassen, bzw. die Nachbesserung bei einem Haendler/Werkstatt in Deutschland. Es wurde nix anderes behauptet.


Heiko_Herbsleb schrieb:


> - Kostenvoranschläge kosten Geld.


Dann denkst du sehr Kundenunfreundlich. Ich kenne es auch anders, naemlich kostenlos. Leider nicht immer, aber gibt es auch.


----------



## salzrat (23. Mai 2015)

Oh je, ich wollte hier keine Grundsatzdiskussion lostreten, ich beschwere mich auch nicht über die Händler. Ich möchte nur kurz berichten, nachdem ich das Rad jetzt wieder habe und wir auch die erste Probefahrt gemacht haben:


Wie schon geschrieben, hatte ich bei dem schottischen Händler vorher angefragt ob Garantieansprüche über den lokalen Händler abgewickelt werden können. Nach kurzer Erklärung war er bereit, mir das Geld auch ohne den Kostenvoranschlag zu erstatten, und ich habe somit den vollen Preis der Reparatur wieder zurückbekommen. Weiters hat er mir ein neues Schaltauge geschickt, das habe ich jetzt in Reserve.

Der lokale Händler hat sich das mit den Kosten für den Kostenvoranschlag erst im Nachhinein überlegt, aber im Endeffekt war das eh egal, ich habe die Reparatur ja machen lassen, und der schottische Händler war auch sehr entgegenkommend.
Nun zu den Reparaturen:

Das Schaltauge ist jetzt perfekt eingepasst, die Schaltung funktioniert soweit ich das beurteilen kann tadellos. Ich musste allerdings noch eine halbe Umdrehung am Schaltwerk nachziehen, weil sonst der 3. auf den 2. Gang nicht immer gut geschalten hat (immer dann wenn man den Trigger wirklich nur bis zum "click" gedrückt hat und nicht weiter). Nach dieser Justierung geht es jetzt. Ich denke mir nach einer 80,- Reparatur müsste sowas eigentlich ohne weitere Justierung funktionieren, aber egal, es geht.
Das Vorderrad ist jetzt auch gut zentriert, soweit ich das optisch sehen kann, und die Bremsen vorne und hinten sind auch angepasst. Hinterrad ebenso. Es dürfte also tatsächlich rein am Laufrad gelegen sein, das stark dezentriert war, die Gabel dürfte passen, hab auch schon probiert aus- und wieder einzubauen, das Laufrad sitzt gut. Seltsam wie so etwas beim Transport passieren kann...
Bei der Ausfahrt sind mir aber doch Dinge aufgefallen:

Die vordere Bremse quietscht extrem. Das ist eigentlich das was am meisten stört. Vielleicht legt sich das aber noch? Ich habe den lokalen Händler damit konfrontiert, er meinte das liegt wahrscheinlich daran dass die Bremsarme ein leichtes Spiel haben. Man könnte auch probieren andere Bremsbacken zu nehmen, aber das sollte bei einem neuen Rad nicht nötig sein finde ich. Trifi, war das bei deinem Frog 73 auch so? Oder es ist irgendwas nicht optimal eingestellt. Er meint das passt alles, aber ich kann das nicht beurteilen. Ich habe mal Photos von den Bremsen angehängt unten.
Die Räder sind jetzt zwar zentriert, haben aber immer noch ganz leichte Achter. Also ich schätze das ist weniger als ein halber Millimeter. Der Händler meint das ist normal (vor allem bei einem Kinderrad) und Fertigungstoleranz. Stört mich auch nicht wirklich, wundert mich nur dass er das nicht besser einstellen konnte/wollte.
Die Schaltanzeige ist etwas verschoben. Also wenn der erste Gang drin ist, ist der rote Zeiger zwischen 1. und 2. Gang. Kann man das nachstellen? Der Händler sagt nein. Ist das normal? Muss ich wohl damit leben.
Die Kette ist tatsächlich kurz, aber ich konnte keine Beeinträchtigung dadurch feststellen. Sollte ich mir da Sorgen machen? (siehe Bild). Im 8. Gang steht das Schaltwerk aber wieder normal.
Meine Tochter hat sich eigentlich gut mit dem Rad getan. Sie muss sich wohl noch daran gewöhnen, richtig auf- und abzusteigen wenn der Sattel in der richtigen Höhe ist  Bergauf könnte es mit 1. Gang mit der Übersetzung aber wohl knapp werden bei uns in der Gegend, das werde ich noch beobachten. Gefallen tut es ihr jedenfalls sehr 

Hier noch ein paar Bilder:
1. Gang:






8. Gang:





Bremsen:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trifi70 (23. Mai 2015)

Moin moin, gerne ein paar Bemerkungen und Antworten dazu von mir. Die Farbe ist toll, habe diese Version vorher noch nicht gesehen, Deine Tochter hat Geschmack.  Das rundum nicht mittig zentrierte Vorderrad war mit ziemlicher Sicherheit kein Transportschaden. Aber ist nun auch egal. 0,5mm Rundlauf ist nicht besonders gut. Es sind zwar "nur" 28 Speichen, aber andere haben 20 oder 16 und laufen auch rund. Das Argument mit "Kinderrad" und "Preis" ist etwas löchrig. Aber gut, zum Einstellen der Bremse ists ausreichend. Es bleibt die Hoffnung, dass der Händler ordentlich gearbeitet hat und der Rundlauf nicht wieder schlimmer wird.

Ungenauigkeit der Ganganzeige am Trigger (roter Strich) scheint bei Shimano seit einigen Jahren "Serie" zu sein. Man kann das demontieren und am Zeiger hinbiegen, ist aber eine ziemliche Frickelei. Habe das an LX und XT Triggern schon gemacht, ob es bei Deinem geht, weiß ich nicht. Wir haben noch am 2014er Modell einen Drehgriff gehabt. Ich würds wohl so lassen.

Das Quietschen kenne ich von meinem Dahon Faltrad und es geht einfach nicht weg. Ist eine Frage der Passung von Felge und Bremsbelag in Verbindung mit der Bremsbefestigung. An meinem Crosser war das Quietschen der vorderen Canti sogar von der Reifenwahl abhängig.  Es stimmt, das Spiel im Gelenk hier eine Rolle spielt. Wer noch die XT Quietschies mit Parallel-Anlenkung kennt, weiß was ich meine.  Wir haben nach Kauf direkt den LRS ausgebaut und verkauft und fahren mit den originalen Belägen eine (nicht neue) Mavic XM317 Felge ohne Quietschen. Deshalb weiß ich nicht, ob unser Rad gequietscht hätte. Das hilft Dir jetzt nichts, zeigt nur, dass es quietschfrei geht, wenn die Reibpartner harmonieren. Probiere mal ein paar starke Bremsungen zu machen und schaue ob sich was anpasst. Ansonsten andere Beläge nehmen. Ich werde auf Cartridge-Beläge umbauen und fahre an allen Rädern Koolstop schwarz.

Die Kette ist zu kurz. So montiere ich nur dann, wenn ich mit einem kurzen Käfig möglichst viel Kapazität erreichen möchte (Rennradschaltwerk am MTB etc.) und der große Gang nur fälschlich mal aufgelegt würde, wenn man nach einem langen Tag den Überblick über das gewählte Kettenblatt verloren hat...  In Deinem Fall wird der Gang öfter gefahren werden und ich sehe hier 2 Punkte: spart Gewicht und Kosten für den Hersteller. Die Kette kommt von der Rolle und je Rad 4 Glieder gespart macht nach ein paar Rädern schon wieder eine ganze Kette aus... Ich kann Dir gar nicht sagen wie es bei uns aussieht, weil ich direkt auf 9fach umgebaut habe und auch die Kurbel getauscht. Würde die Kette jetzt so lassen. Wenn sie "durch" ist, die nächste aber länger montieren (lassen).

Kennst Du Dich mit Lackschutzfolie aus? An unserem Modell in Farbe rot habe ich festgestellt, dass am Unterrohr einige Steinschläge das rot beschädigt haben und die weiße Grundierung durchschaut. Dort wo das Rad mit anderen Pedalen in Berührung kam, siehts ähnlich aus. Ich werde vermutlich in 1-2 Jahren neu pulvern lassen, wenn das so weitergeht. Man kann Steinschlägen wirksam mit Schutzfolien vorbeugen. Vl. wenigstens am Unterrohr und am Oberrohr seitlich, wo das Rad gerne mal angelehnt wird...

Jetzt hattest Du leider einigen Trouble, aber am Ende ein schickes und relativ leichtes Rad, an dem Deine Tochter hoffentlich viel Freude hat. Und die Kosten finde ich sehr im Rahmen. Viel Spaß damit!


----------



## trolliver (23. Mai 2015)

Wenn der Lack wirklich so empfindlich ist, würde ich auch Lackschutzfolie verwenden bzw. aufbringen. Habe ich schon beim Isla CNOC 16 gemacht und werde es auch beim Cannondale machen, das er mit 8 bekommt. Bei letzterem ist die Lackierung sehr schön, daher möchte ich sie erhalten.

Es bringt seeehr viel. Das CNOC ist so gut wie kratzerfrei. Allerdings ist es auch seeehr viel Arbeit, ich war zwei Nächte beschäftigt.

Lackschutzfolie bekommt man beim Autozubehörhandel oder im Internet, sowohl bei Ebay als auch beim großen Buchhändler.

0,5mm Unwucht am Laufrad finde ich nicht akzeptabel. Wahrscheinlich würde ich es einfach selbst zentrieren und mir meinen Teil dabei denken. Aber der wäre klar: nie wieder bei dem Händler, wenn er sich anstellt.

Und das mit der kurzen Kette ist ein Witz, sowas habe ich noch nie gesehen. Dabei läuft das Schaltwerk unnötig oft mit voller Spannung. Keinen Schimmer, ob das ausleiert oder vernachlässigbar ist, aber völlig unnötig und zudem optisch auch mehr als gewöhnungsbedürftig.

Zum Quietschen kann man erst etwas sagen, wenn mindestens 100km auf dem Rad gefahren wurden. Bei hat sich das immer gegeben, nachgerüstete Gummis haben auch nicht mehr gequietscht. Trat also nur bei neuer Kombination Felge / Belag auf.

Schickes Rad aber!

Oliver


----------



## Taurus1 (23. Mai 2015)

Ok, das Verhalten der Haendler habe ich wohl dramatischer Verstanden, als es letztendlich war.

Ich habe bei meinem Rad und dem Twenty meiner Tochter auch die Kette relativ kurz. Umso hoeher die Spannung, umso weniger geklapper, weniger Macken an der Kettenstrebe. Sollte aber bei 1fach-Kurbel (kein kleines Kettenblatt vorne) eigentlich eh kein Thema sein. Sieht bei dir schon ein bisschen kurz aus.

Das Bremsenquietschen kann auch an der Ausrichtung der Bremsbacken liegen. Wenn sie genau parallel zur Felgenflanke stehen, quietschen sie wohl gern. Leicht schraeg ausrichten, damit sie vorne zuerst an die Felge kommen. So habe ich es beim Twentyfour meiner Tochter gemacht, danach war Ruhe. Sollte der Haendler eigentlich auch Wissen und hinkriegen. Aber selbstmachen erspart dir nochmalige Rennerei.

Schaltung wirst du wahrscheinlich noch ein paarmal nachstellen muessen, weil sich der Schaltzug evtl. noch etwas laengt.


----------



## trolliver (23. Mai 2015)

Taurus1 schrieb:


> Das Bremsenquietschen kann auch an der Ausrichtung der Bremsbacken liegen. Wenn sie genau parallel zur Felgenflanke stehen, quietschen sie wohl gern. Leicht schraeg ausrichten...



Okay, ja davon bin ich ausgegangen, daß ein Händler sowas schon macht. Bei parallel zur Felge stehenden Belägen ist Quietschen so gut wie sicher. Sind die Beläge nach hinten ausgerichtet, bremst es kaum. Wenn man das zum ersten Mal macht ist das ein bißchen frickelig, aber kein Hexenwerk.

Oliver


----------



## Taurus1 (23. Mai 2015)

Bin mir nicht mehr ganz sicher, ob nach vorne oder hinten ausgerichtet. Beim Rad meiner Tochter hat es auf jeden Fall so geklappt.


----------



## Taurus1 (23. Mai 2015)

trolliver schrieb:


> Sind die Beläge nach hinten ausgerichtet, bremst es kaum


Hmm, Bremsen soll'n se schon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## salzrat (23. Mai 2015)

Wie kann man denn die Bremsen so ausrichten?


----------



## pezolived (23. Mai 2015)

Visitenkarte o.ä. hinten zwischen Bremsbelag und Felge mit der Bremse einklemmen, Bremse FEST zuziehen und gezogen halten, Befestigungsschraube des Belags lösen und wieder anziehen.


----------



## Taurus1 (23. Mai 2015)

Wenn du diese Schraube löst, kannst du den Bremsklotz nach oben und unten schieben, drehen, sowie den Winkel zur Bremsflanke ändern. Muss nicht extrem "schief" stehen, ein bisschen reicht schon. Vorne dichter als hinten, wenn ich nicht falsch liege. Habe es zumindest bei unserem Twentyfour so gemacht. Falls sie dann schleifen, etwas mehr Spiel geben. Mit Glück über die Nachstellschraube am Bremsgriff, ansonsten den Bremszug lösen und etwas nachgeben.
Falls an meiner Beschreibung was falsch ist, bitte ich um Korrektur von den Profis!

edit sacht: der Trick mit der Visitenkarte ist nicht schlecht!


----------



## KIV (24. Mai 2015)

Alles richtig, vorne näher zur Felge. Das macht deshalb Sinn, weil sich der Bremsarm beim Bremsen leicht verdreht. Wenn aber der Belag vorne zuerst Kontakt zur Felge bekommt, dann dreht sich der Belag quasi auf vollflächige Auflage...


----------



## salzrat (24. Mai 2015)

pezolived schrieb:


> Visitenkarte o.ä. hinten zwischen Bremsbelag und Felge mit der Bremse einklemmen, Bremse FEST zuziehen und gezogen halten, Befestigungsschraube des Belags lösen und wieder anziehen.



Also die Idee ist dass die Visitenkarte am hinteren Teil des Belags ist, aber nicht am vorderen, damit sich diese leichte Neigung ergibt? Habe ich das richtig verstanden?


----------



## trolliver (24. Mai 2015)

So ist es. Es gibt auch käuflich erwerbliche Hilfen zur Bremsenmontage. Am meisten schätze ich dabei einen Federklammer, die beide Bremsarme gegen die Felge drückt und gedrückt hält.


----------



## salzrat (4. Juni 2015)

So, jetzt habe ich endlich Zeit gefunden mich damit herumzuspielen. Habe:

mit Schleifpapier die Bremsbaken ein bisschen angeschliffen - hat nichts gebracht
den Trick mit der Visitenkarte angewendet - mit 2 Visitenkarte war das Quietschen dann eine Oktave höher
und schlussendlich habe ich versucht, die Baken genauer einzurichten, sie waren einen Tick zu weit unten. Gemeinsam mit einer Visitenkarte festgezogen, und jetzt gehts! 
Also ich denke ich habe das Quietschen in einen Bereich verschoben, wo man kaum bremst. Vorher war es bei leichtem Bremsen immer zu hören, jetzt nur mehr ganz leicht am Ende, aber das ist egal. Mal schauen ob das bleibt.

Zur Kette: ich habe den schottischen Händler nochmal gefragt, und er hat mir tatsächlich eine Shimano-Kette nachgeschickt, mit der Empfehlung die andere mal eine Weile zu fahren. Es ist eine Shimano CN-HG40 116L...

Lackschutzfolie werde ich noch überlegen...

Danke jedenfalls für die vielen tollen Tips und den seelischen Beistand hier!


----------

